# Will The United States Separate Into Two Or Three Different Nations ?



## Doctavian (Nov 24, 2012)

Will The United States Separate Into Two Or Three Different Nations ?

Background:
In 1980 the residents of Quebec voted on the question of secession from Canada.* Concerning that vote, the World Court had already ruled that if the majority of Quebec's residents voted in the affirmative, Quebec would be recognized as a new nation, and would have the "exclusive power to make it's laws, levy it's taxes and establish relations abroad."

Igor Panarian,** dean of Russia's foreign ministry's "Academy for Diplomatic Relations," has explained in detail, "Why the eventual breakup of the United States is inevitable." Dean Panarian explains that the moral and economic differences in the different regions of the nation are simply too great to continue to overcome.   

For example: The vast majority of Americans who live in "the fly over region," of the United Stated celebrate their individuality, religious beliefs, financial independence, and their right to personal defence. While recent polls taken in New York City, reveal that their residents feel quite differently. And that they PREFER that the state make such decisions as to how many ounces of soda they can legally consume.  And in 76 voting districts in Philadelphia, and Cleavland NOT ONE SINGLE VOTER, voted against changing America into President Obama's "brave new" society. 

Because of these differences: The residents of forty nine states, recently petitioned the federal government for the right to succeed from the Union. (Just as the Québécoise or Quebecers had in 1980)


Questions:
1. Do you think that the US government will have the dignity to follow the "recommendations and guidelines" of the World Court and allow the secession of one or more regions of the United States ?
2. Do you think that the United States will divide into two or three different nations.
3. What do you think will roughly be the borders of the new nations ? 
4. If the new nation created from the "central region" of the United States, reverses the pro union "Wagner act," and become a right to work nation, do you think that it will become the most successful industrial region in the world ?
4. How do you think that the new socialist nation or nations will fare once the "bitter-clingers" are gone ?

*  Quebec referendum, 1980 - Wikipedia 

** Igor Panarin - Wikipedia


----------



## varelse (Nov 24, 2012)

Every country nation or empire in history has eventually East to be or changed its form and borders


----------



## lizzie (Nov 24, 2012)

Doctavian said:


> Will The United States Separate Into Two Or Three Different Nations ?


 
I don't know, but it certainly wouldn't bother me at all. We're too large and too diverse for cohesiveness to work well, and we're about as politically divided as we've ever been. Add to that, that we are going to eventually economically collapse under the weight of social debt, and it will put a great strain on our nation to even survive.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 24, 2012)

If a few states separate from the USA, it would serve as an excellent opportunity for a few European micronations to bid for a new land in North America, where they can have some level of self-determination within the federation of the separated ex-US states.  For example such a micronation is the Szeklers of Central Europe, or the Tatars of East Europe, or the Sorbs of Western Europe, all about a million people or less, all kept off the map by Europe.  Do you think that such a move would be possible, as part of the US secession movement?


----------



## Grandma (Nov 24, 2012)

This is a dumb thread. The country isn't going to split three ways just because a few loonies are butthurt over the elections.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 24, 2012)

Grandma said:


> This is a dumb thread. The country isn't going to split three ways just because a few loonies are butthurt over the elections.



Splitting up countries is fun, Europeans have been doing nothing but just this one thing nonstop for 100 years now, and perversely enjoy it more than anything.  We Americans refused to teach them the lesson they need badly, so no wonder now we will follow them.  The good thing though is that to vanquish a distributed (multination)-nation is a lot harder (if not impossible) than to vanquish a centralized nation that is controlled by "majority" bullies.


----------



## Friends (Jan 19, 2013)

If the economy continues to stagnate, and particularly if it declines I think the division of the United States into two counties is a real possibility. The New Confederacy would consist of the original eleven Confederate states with perhaps the absence of Virginia. Added to the New Confederacy would be mid western and mountain states. 

It would be like the fall of the Soviet Union, but it would be violent. There are too many guns in this country and too many groups of Americans who hate each other. Whites in the New Confederacy would try to reduce blacks and Hispanics to second class citizenship. The blacks and Hispanics would resist violently. 

Some reactionary whites are delusional about this. They think secession would restore white male dominance. The parts of the county with the largest percentage of reactionary whites are usually the same parts with largest percentage of blacks. It won't be pretty. 

It won't be good for the economy either. That will continue to deteriorate.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2013)

And just why should we be listening to the World Court?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2013)

interesting topic

I doubt it would happen

but

I'd love to see the cities that pass laws upon the non-city folk get turned into city-states and forced to pay for their own bullshit.


----------



## hortysir (Jan 19, 2013)

No.

Now back to the basement and your ham-radio


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 19, 2013)

Brings up an interesting question, though. If we again split the nation at the Mason Dixon line, could a rumor started on some Liberal blog site result in a mass northward migration on a certain segment of society?


----------



## bobcollum (Jan 19, 2013)

Not a Waltky necro, but still a monkey in the avatar. 

Close enough.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 20, 2013)

I sure as fuck hope so! No way do I want to live in a land of fascism nannies that want to rule over me.

FUCK YOU


----------



## Politico (Jan 20, 2013)

No.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 20, 2013)

You know............................there was a movie a while back called "Southland Tales" that talked about almost the same thing.  The country divided along partisan lines and 1984 became a reality.

It's a movie worth checking out.  Brings up lots of scary ideas that are currently being floated around.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 20, 2013)

According to Igor Panarin, the man who predicted the break up of the Soviet Union, the United States will separate into seven separate regions.   He is most likely correct because that's the way its going.


----------

